# any colors besides black???



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey. It's time to change something, and since it's time for some new rubber I'm wanting to get my wheels powdercoated/painted...All I seem to find is black/dark gray but I want to see something different...post up pics,please!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

black rims with chrome outer is the hot trend right now and looks really good, I like it. Chrome and silver are good options.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I was kinda thinking something along the lines of dark titanium or a light anthracite but can't seem to find any pics...the black, chrome, silver just doesn't really stand out very much in my opinion...I'm thinking I'm probably just gonna go flat black..


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

OmikronPhi said:


> Hey. It's time to change something, and since it's time for some new rubber I'm wanting to get my wheels powdercoated/painted...All I seem to find is black/dark gray but I want to see something different...post up pics,please!


You may also want to consider that certain places only do basic color powder coating and when you want a different color like yellows, red or anything beyond black and white you generally have to wait till there is a large order. Some smaller places tend to not fire up the whole process for just 4 rims. Check with your local PC:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I know a local shop that will do any color for any part any anytime. They do great work. I think 17" wheels start around $75 each. Most shops I looked at were aroudn that ball park price too.

As far as color, PC can do anything from a flat color to what looks like chrome. A buddy of mine's STi had a purple chrome that looked great with his black car. Personally, I like the idea of black chrome on the GTO... especially if you get your exhaust tips to match and black the rest of the car out.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

i ended up deciding on a 20% gloss black, basically a satin finish...local powdercoater's doin it for $65/wheel...still not sure about it but I couldn't find another color that I though would look alright. Besides, you can't go wrong with basic black.


----------



## damienc22 (Nov 29, 2011)

OmikronPhi said:


> i ended up deciding on a 20% gloss black, basically a satin finish...local powdercoater's doin it for $65/wheel...still not sure about it but I couldn't find another color that I though would look alright. Besides, you can't go wrong with basic black.


got any pics? this is something that i am interested in, thanks.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll try to get some up when I get a bit more time


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I saw a set the other day that were the OEM color spokes and the rest was black. Looked good on Brazen Orange.


----------

